# Artists/styles you truly despise... (not rock/metal)



## lucasreis (Dec 12, 2008)

I made this thread after reading about the torture with music thread. This is how I feel everyday: tortured. I have to listen to a damn radio station at work and it plays some pseudo-jazz-black-music stuff and bossa nova and stuff like that and I truly hate it. 

The good side is that at the end of the day I&#180;m always hungry for metal and aggressive sounds hehehe

Anyway, some of the artists I just can&#180;t stand are:

- Jason Mraz - What the fuck is wrong with this guy? He has the most boring voice ever and his songs are quite shite. He sounds like a Jack Johnson wannabe with funky bits to his songs. I personally hate him a lot, everytime he is played on the radio I cringe. Search for his song "Butterfly" and check how awful this guy is. There&#180;s a song called "I&#180;m Yours" which is the worst shit I&#180;ve ever heard.

- Esperanza Spalding - This one brings the worst out of me. Sure, I respect her because she studied on Berklee and everything, plus she can sing and play bass at the same time very well. But the songs are just plain BORING! Listen to "Precious' lalalala oooo eeee bullshit...

- S&#233;rgio Mendes - This one is from my native Brazil, he has a song with Will I Am that creeps me out. And he also has a song with BEP (Mas que Nada) Sucks big time...

- Bossa Nova in french - I don&#180;t know who sings it. But Bossa Nova in french has to be the most stupid idea ever. It sounds like rubbing shit mixed with vomit in your ears (at least, to me). 

- Corinne Bayley Rae - Whoever gave this mentally retarded person a microphone should be in jail. Listen to "put your records on"

- Morcheeba - "you and me, we&#180;re meant to be, blah blah blah..." happy shitty song about birds and harmony and stupid stuff. Hate it...

Sorry if I&#180;m bothering you guys! But I can&#180;t say what I think here! Lol 

I want to hear your opinions too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 12, 2008)

RAP


----------



## Psyclapse (Dec 12, 2008)

Basically anything that's on pop rock radio - Hinder, Seether, Shinedown, etc.

This wave of douchey, quasi-emo "indie" bands - Interpol, The Fray, Modest Mouse, etc.

All rap and anything similar.

All grindcore, hardcore and metalcore, or anything in which the "vocalist" sounds like a tranquilized manatee or angry pig.

EMO - please help me kill it!!

And bitches like Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera and Kelly Clarkson who should have never been given a record contract but most definitely given a centerfold in Playboy.

And probably a few other things that are escaping me right now.

Basically I'm into Metal - Thrash, NWOBHM, Power, Folk, etc.
Blues, Jazz, ethnic stuff like Vladiswar Nadishana, Rodrigo y Gabriela.
A little bit of country and really anything that has a soul and wasn't created for the purpose of making money and being whored out on the radio.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 12, 2008)

Grime is so awful words can't comprehend



Psyclapse said:


> Basically anything that's on pop rock radio - Hinder, Seether, Shinedown, etc.
> 
> This wave of douchey, quasi-emo "indie" bands - Interpol, The Fray, Modest Mouse, etc.
> 
> ...



There is nothing wrong with Seether or Interpol


----------



## CapenCyber (Dec 12, 2008)

Some rap I don't find too bad, mainly old rap though, however, new/"gangster" rap and R&B are abominations.


----------



## abysmalrites (Dec 12, 2008)

I loathe

rap/hip-hop
radiorock nonsense a la Pearl Jam and the lot as well as most radio music
Whining vocalists
nu "metal"
and ESPECIALLY BOB MARLEY/reggae


----------



## Symphonia87 (Dec 12, 2008)

I really kind stand rap music and most things that get into the UK top 40. In the 90s chart music used to be half decent when it was europop and catchy tunes, but now it's full of warbling and remixes of old songs. I'm not keen on swing either, I find it bland and slow. When it comes to indie music there are some things I like and other things I don't.



Psyclapse said:


> Basically anything that's on pop rock radio - Hinder, Seether, Shinedown, etc.
> 
> This wave of douchey, quasi-emo "indie" bands - Interpol, The Fray, Modest Mouse, etc.
> 
> ...



Shinedown and Seether are ok, but I agree with you that most things on pop/rock radio are bad.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 12, 2008)

I cant stand country music or boy band shit. Im also not fond of older thrash metal bands like metallica, megadeth, Slayer and so on. I also dont like metal bands like nevermore where the singer sounds like a high pitched obnoxious female.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't stand Deathcore and Pop punk.


----------



## Fred (Dec 12, 2008)

Haha, I figured there'd be a lot of rap hating going on in here. I've never understood why people who are otherwise reasonably open to different types of music always seem to draw such an incredibly thick barrier between themselves and the possible appreciation of rap. Is it because so much of the more mainstream stuff is utter shite? If so, that doesn't seem to add up, because I'm sure most of you would agree that a lot of the more mainstream "metal" is utter shite, and yet will still happily say that you like metal.

My point just being that there's a shitload of awesome, awesome, awesome rap around. I figure part of the problem is how absurdly non-specific "rap" is as a genre. It's like saying you don't like "rock"... I fucking hate the Nickelback breed of pop-rock, but to say I didn't like rock as a result is just stupid. I fucking hate the Lil Jon breed of unspeakably commercialised rap, but to say I don't like rap as a result is just stupid.

Listen to K'naan, Doseone, (some) Sway, Jaylib, (early) Dizzee Rascal, DANGERDOOM, Cunninlynguists, cLOUDDEAD, anything from "Archetype" by Tonedeff, Digable Planets, (early) Immortal Technique, Cannibal Ox... any of that shit, and then listen to 50 Cent's latest gold-plated pile of steaming crap and tell me it's possible to completely damn "rap" just like that, or even to file all those artists under the same genre!

BUT, off-topic rant...

On-topic, artists/styles I find it particularly hard to get along with:

Just about every British "indie rock" band that came strutting out of the woodwork after the far superior Libertines unwittingly instilled it in their pathetic heads that image and multiple handclap sections are the key to great records and thereby far more important than the songs themselves.

Oasis. Just never got the appeal. In fact, that particular "Brit-Pop" era full-stop.

Power metal. 'Nuff said.

Smooth/lounge jazz. Other than Artur Lesicki.

The Carpenters. ALL THAT IS PLAYED ON THE RADIO AT WORK.

Elvis. Just irritates me.

...Basically, anything that isn't Bon Jovi or Journey. WHOOAA-OHHH!


----------



## Symphonia87 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fred said:


> Haha, I figured there'd be a lot of rap hating going on in here. I've never understood why people who are otherwise reasonably open to different types of music always seem to draw such an incredibly thick barrier between themselves and the possible appreciation of rap. Is it because so much of the more mainstream stuff is utter shite? If so, that doesn't seem to add up, because I'm sure most of you would agree that a lot of the more mainstream "metal" is utter shite, and yet will still happily say that you like metal.
> 
> My point just being that there's a shitload of awesome, awesome, awesome rap around. I figure part of the problem is how absurdly non-specific "rap" is as a genre. It's like saying you don't like "rock"... I fucking hate the Nickelback breed of pop-rock, but to say I didn't like rock as a result is just stupid. I fucking hate the Lil Jon breed of unspeakably commercialised rap, but to say I don't like rap as a result is just stupid.
> 
> ...




Me and a friend have always said that Kaiser Chiefs (and other Indie stuff) sound like drunken students coming home on a Saturday night.


----------



## Psyclapse (Dec 12, 2008)

> Fred said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I figured there'd be a lot of rap hating going on in here. I've never understood why people who are otherwise reasonably open to different types of music always seem to draw such an incredibly thick barrier between themselves and the possible appreciation of rap. Is it because so much of the more mainstream stuff is utter shite? If so, that doesn't seem to add up, because I'm sure most of you would agree that a lot of the more mainstream "metal" is utter shite, and yet will still happily say that you like metal.
> ...



Power metal? Fucking really? You telling me you don't Dio, son? Then you and I got problems. And thanks to Elvis, we're able to listen to all the rock and metal of the world today because isn't most metal about being loud, offensive and against the establishment? Well, that's excatly what Elvis did, just in a more subtle 1950's kind of way.

^^^ Whoops, fucked that one up... I'm still not that good at the multi-quote stuff...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't stand the likes of Dimebag and Zakk, they represent everything that is wrong with metal to me; bland composition, lack of improvisation skills, poor tone etc. I just can't stand listening to them wailing away and barely ever escaping the pentatonic scale, even when I was more into metal I preffered the really talented guys like Muhammed Suicmez, John Petrucci etc. Just give me some jazz these days! When I discovered Shawn Lane and Steve Vai, metal just lost a lot of it's appeal, but even at the height of my listening, I could never get into Zakk and Dime.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 12, 2008)

Classic Rock (a la Led Zepplin) and Indie would die in a fire if I had the choice... 

Add pop music and contemporary "R&B" to that...


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 12, 2008)

Fred said:


> Power metal. 'Nuff said.


----------



## abyss258 (Dec 12, 2008)

Psyclapse said:


> Power metal? Fucking really? You telling me you don't Dio, son? Then you and I got problems. And thanks to Elvis, we're able to listen to all the rock and metal of the world today because isn't most metal about being loud, offensive and against the establishment? Well, that's excatly what Elvis did, just in a more subtle 1950's kind of way.
> 
> ^^^ Whoops, fucked that one up... I'm still not that good at the multi-quote stuff...



You can still appreciate what they did for music while disliking their creations. I think this is what Fred meant. 

Also, I think you're being kind of hypocritical. He was just saying that you need to search through the piles of crap to get to the awesome center, just like all genres. You just didn't give it a chance like you did with metal. Maybe, I'm not sure if you did or not. It just felt like it because of that "rolling eyes" face.


----------



## Symphonia87 (Dec 12, 2008)

Psyclapse said:


> Power metal? Fucking really? You telling me you don't Dio, son? Then you and I got problems. And thanks to Elvis, we're able to listen to all the rock and metal of the world today because isn't most metal about being loud, offensive and against the establishment? Well, that's excatly what Elvis did, just in a more subtle 1950's kind of way.
> 
> ^^^ Whoops, fucked that one up... I'm still not that good at the multi-quote stuff...



People often criticise me saying that I'm not truly into metal because I like predominantly Power/Symphonic sounding stuff.  Power metal is not Pop music!


----------



## Fred (Dec 12, 2008)

^^^If the most bodacious sound of a microwave oven finishing its run was to be used to illustrate and emphasise certain other moments in day-to-day life, the correctness of Andrew's post would be one of them.


----------



## abyss258 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fred said:


> ^^^If the most bodacious sound of a microwave oven finishing its run was to be used to illustrate and emphasise certain other moments in day-to-day life, the correctness of Andrew's post would be one of them.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 12, 2008)

I love a lot of electronic music such as Squarepusher and Aphex Twin but I've always hated the really hardcore dance music cause its not truly listenable outside of a club and any kind of music scene where drugs is a predominant part is stupid.

I'm appalled by the popularity of Gangster rap too as most of it's followers seem to think being into it means you have to act like a cocky unsociable asshole with no respect for anyone.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 12, 2008)

All those boring as shit songs that are in commercials nowadays. You know, capo on the 15th fret, whispering instead of singing, and the only two chords are the I and the IV. 

Bores the hell out of me.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 12, 2008)

I hate Coldplay more than anything else.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 12, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I hate Coldplay more than anything else.



COLDPLAY TO THE LIONS


----------



## Fred (Dec 12, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> I'm appalled by the popularity of Gangster rap too as most of it's followers seem to think being into it means you have to act like a cocky unsociable asshole with no respect for anyone.



Theeeere we go. Gangster/a rap. That's the term I was looking for.

As for music+-drugs, I'm never really sure where I stand on that. On the one hand, I'm inclined to agree with you, because I personally couldn't take gabber or happy hardcore or anything like that without copious quantities of ecstasy, whereas I can quite happily listen to stoner metal and ket music completely sober. Then again, the fact that I can appreciate drugged-up music without drugs (several friends of mine do the same with gabber and the like, incidentally) makes me question the extent to which drugs really are a "predominant" part of such scenes. Evidently all 3 of the examples I've listed are enhanced by the various drugs they're associated with, yet to greater or lesser degrees for each type I would disagree that the drug is strictly necessary/intrinsic to the music.

Babbling too much in this thread. That's it for now.

EDIT: Agreed on Coldplay, at least.


----------



## thesimo (Dec 12, 2008)

skinny jean wearing, skinny ass tartan shirt wearing whiney fuckin indie bastards with the twangyest shitty fender tone ive ever heard. and who sing complete bullshit yet have music critics ranting and raving about their raw talent. fuckin bullshit anyone can bang on a 3 piece dum kit, strum 4 random chords on guitar, and whine over the top of it. Most of their fans only "like" them just to say they do and pretend they are trendy







/rant


----------



## Variant (Dec 12, 2008)

Anthony said:


> All those boring as shit songs that are in commercials nowadays. You know, capo on the 15th fret, whispering instead of singing, and the only two chords are the I and the IV.
> 
> Bores the hell out of me.



Yeah, I call it the "last ten minutes of fucking Gray's Anatomy" genre.


----------



## Gilbucci (Dec 12, 2008)

Anthony said:


> All those boring as shit songs that are in commercials nowadays. You know, capo on the 15th fret, whispering instead of singing, and the only two chords are the I and the IV.
> 
> Bores the hell out of me.


This 

And Chris Brown/Archuleta/any flavor of the month artist. Creativity and expression has really gone down the shitter..then again, it IS mainstream pop.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 12, 2008)

@ thesimo:


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 12, 2008)

Fred said:


> Haha, I figured there'd be a lot of rap hating going on in here. I've never understood why people who are otherwise reasonably open to different types of music always seem to draw such an incredibly thick barrier between themselves and the possible appreciation of rap. Is it because so much of the more mainstream stuff is utter shite? If so, that doesn't seem to add up, because I'm sure most of you would agree that a lot of the more mainstream "metal" is utter shite, and yet will still happily say that you like metal.
> 
> My point just being that there's a shitload of awesome, awesome, awesome rap around. I figure part of the problem is how absurdly non-specific "rap" is as a genre. It's like saying you don't like "rock"... I fucking hate the Nickelback breed of pop-rock, but to say I didn't like rock as a result is just stupid. I fucking hate the Lil Jon breed of unspeakably commercialised rap, but to say I don't like rap as a result is just stupid.
> 
> Listen to K'naan, Doseone, (some) Sway, Jaylib, (early) Dizzee Rascal, DANGERDOOM, Cunninlynguists, cLOUDDEAD, anything from "Archetype" by Tonedeff, Digable Planets, (early) Immortal Technique, Cannibal Ox... any of that shit, and then listen to 50 Cent's latest gold-plated pile of steaming crap and tell me it's possible to completely damn "rap" just like that, or even to file all those artists under the same genre!



100% truth. There's a TON of good hip hop out there.... and very little of it is in the mainstream. Definitive Jux records and Anticon records are home to a bunch of the greats in indie hip hop. Artists I like a lot: Alias, Saul Williams, Cannibal Ox, El-P, Sage Francis, M.F. Doom, Del, Jurassic Five, Mos Def, Prefuse 73, Atmosphere, Sole, Illogic, Aesop Rock, etc.

Aesop Rock still is and probably will always be my favorite hip hop artist.... dude's just a creative genius...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2008)

Gilbucci said:


> This
> 
> And Chris Brown/Archuleta/any flavor of the month artist. Creativity and expression has really gone down the shitter..then again, it IS mainstream pop.



Hey you told me you love chris brown


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 12, 2008)

thesimo said:


> skinny jean wearing, skinny ass tartan shirt wearing whiney fuckin indie bastards with the twangyest shitty fender tone ive ever heard. and who sing complete bullshit yet have music critics ranting and raving about their raw talent. fuckin bullshit anyone can bang on a 3 piece dum kit, strum 4 random chords on guitar, and whine over the top of it. Most of their fans only "like" them just to say they do and pretend they are trendy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude you hit the nail right on the head there!
It drives me nuts how indie is the only acceptable form of guitar music on the radio in the UK and that having a haircut like Rod Stewart and a pair of drainpipe jeans is what passes for cool!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 12, 2008)

Variant said:


> Yeah, I call it the "last ten minutes of fucking Gray's Anatomy" genre.


Hahaha, exactly! I can't stand the music, or the show. There aren't any likeable characters.



Gilbucci said:


> This
> 
> And Chris Brown/Archuleta/any flavor of the month artist. Creativity and expression has really gone down the shitter..then again, it IS mainstream pop.



Oh god, Chris brown. 

All that auto-tune shit has to stop.


----------



## Harry (Dec 12, 2008)

Could never stand techno at all.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, if i like it, i like it, if i dont, i dont.

Generally the only kind of music i 'dislike' is hard rock. Nickelback, Hinder, INXS, all that stuff just doesnt agree with me 

I also dont like that much modern rap music or pop. That being said, theres some pretty rad rap from a few years ago... JURASSIC 5 FTW!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 12, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Well, if i like it, i like it, if i dont, i dont.
> 
> Generally the only kind of music i 'dislike' is hard rock. Nickelback, Hinder, INXS, all that stuff just doesnt agree with me
> 
> I also dont like that much modern rap music or pop. That being said, theres some pretty rad rap from a few years ago... JURASSIC 5 FTW!



The Chronics where it's at.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 12, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Classic Rock (a la Led Zepplin).





 

*TonalArchitect is trying to hold in a rant that would destroy the internet itself in its length, repetitiveness, and utter condensed hatred.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 12, 2008)

I didn't hate coldplay, I was always just indifferent to them, until I found out they ripped off satriani, and that CD was nominated for 7 granny's.
Now I don't know who I hate more, Coldplay or the fucktards who decided to give them all those granny's.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 12, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> *TonalArchitect is trying to hold in a rant that would destroy the internet itself in its length, repetitiveness, and utter condensed hatred.



Please yourself.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 13, 2008)

Anything on MTV.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2008)

^ I'll have to disagree there... Skinny Puppy even appeared on MTV once, if that can happen, then i am incapable of asying "anything on MTV..."


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Dec 13, 2008)

I honestly like most things I hear unless they are loud screeching noises. I love Creed, Nickleback, Hinder, I even like the Backstreet Boys...

The only thing I really don't like is lyrics that condone violence or bigotry. Even if I like how the music sounds I can't stand listening to it. Also maybe that guy that yells "yeah" or "alright" in a bunch of rap songs, although I do like a couple of his songs.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 13, 2008)

fergie


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 13, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> fergie


 +1

Also I can't stand:

My Chemical Romance. The music I can tolerate for a while...but that voice!
Coldplay. They just seem to suck more and more.

Jazz. (sorry everyone) But it just irritates me.

ANY RAP OR HIP HOP.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2008)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1305631 said:



> I honestly like most things I hear unless they are loud screeching noises.



 BLASPHEMY!!

*Demoniac is a rivethead


----------



## Misanthropy (Dec 13, 2008)

RnB
Jazz
Drum and Bass


----------



## thesimo (Dec 13, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> fergie



she has got class tits tho


----------



## Anthony (Dec 13, 2008)

I hate that chick Duffy. Especially her song Mercy.



I don't understand the hype. She can't sing, and this song is a boring as hell blues progression that everyone's heard a thousand times.


----------



## klutvott (Dec 13, 2008)

Josh Groban. I want to pee in his drinking water everyday until it kills him.


----------



## JakeRI (Dec 13, 2008)

i know alot of people hate rap and hip hop, but there is some really good underground stuff out there like immortal technique and what not

anyways, i like lots of stuff, metal, jazz, classical, pop (love paramore right now haha)

i can only take so much country music, also not a big fan of "girl music" like alanis morriset ect.

anything with soul


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't really despise any form of music in particular, I just tend to dislike the lowest common denominator of any genre. I hate turning on the radio and hearing music that seems like the "artist" wasn't even trying to be original. There are still good artists out there in every conceivable genre, but it seems the art of songwriting has disappeared from mainstream radio.


----------



## BrainSurgery (Dec 13, 2008)

Honestly everything that has been mentioned here isn't even close to being the utter shit that Brokencyde is.

I don't know what type of music this is but I am fairly certain that these guys are the musical personification of Hitler, the black plauge, aids, the ebola virus, and really cheep booze all rolled into one giant musical shit burrito.
I think that mass suicide is the only appropriate response. Fucking scene assholes.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 13, 2008)

klutvott said:


> Josh Groban. I want to pee in his drinking water everyday until it kills him.





Consider yourself repped, sir.


----------



## _detox (Dec 13, 2008)

BrainSurgery said:


> I don't know what type of music this is but I am fairly certain that these guys are the musical personification of Hitleassholes.


Actually, you're thinking of this group. Try not to throw up. 
YouTube - Prussian Blue - The Stranger


----------



## BrainSurgery (Dec 13, 2008)

_detox said:


> Actually, you're thinking of this group. Try not to throw up.
> YouTube - Prussian Blue - The Stranger


Lyricly that was terrible. But the music wasn't grossly offensive.
And the Hitler refference I made had nothing to do with his beliefs. Its just it seems like he would have liked brokencyde.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 13, 2008)

Brokencyde?...........oh..................my................god.........THE HORROR!!!!

My brain can't understand if they are for real or just some kind of Weird Al style parody and I don't want to know if they are cause the possibility of them being serious scares me!!!!


----------



## Overtone (Dec 13, 2008)

If that shit catches on I'm moving to the mountains!


----------



## MFB (Dec 13, 2008)

90's music pisses me off, especially cause it was my childhood soundtrack 

Slow jazz is up there too cause it puts me to sleep, but Yoko Kanno & The Seatbelts shit I'm down with

Classic Rock can burn in hell for all I care. AC/DC uses the same amount of chords as in their name for god's sake. And don't get me started on the "influence Zeppelin had" cause it's bullshit. Pink Floyd? Moar like Pink Bore.


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 13, 2008)

There is NOTHING worse than Reggeton, seriously, theres nothing like an entire genre that only has ONE FUCKING TYPE OF BEAT.


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 13, 2008)

BrainSurgery said:


> Honestly everything that has been mentioned here isn't even close to being the utter shit that Brokencyde is.
> 
> I don't know what type of music this is but I am fairly certain that these guys are the musical personification of Hitler, the black plauge, aids, the ebola virus, and really cheep booze all rolled into one giant musical shit burrito.
> I think that mass suicide is the only appropriate response. Fucking scene assholes.




Jesus! This is the worst shit I've seen/heard in my entire life, and yet it's so bad it's hilarious! Yeah, you learn something new (and suckier) everyday. I'm starting to lost faith in humanity. I thought My Humps was the worst shit ever but this "song" makes BEP sound like Mozart.

Anyway, there are two songs that I think are on the same level (or almost)

Lil Mama - Lip Gloss (the most retarded track I've ever heard)

Mah lip gloss is poppin mah lip glos is kewl bullshit...



Lil Wayne - A MILLI

What the fuck is this?


----------



## sepherus (Dec 13, 2008)

ska
Chocolate rain guy
most 80s pop
most new wave
ska
Pop country
most current mainstream radio stuff of any sort
ska
pearl jam
ska


did i mention ska?


----------



## estabon37 (Dec 13, 2008)

It was said earlier, but you really do have to sift through the shit to get to the good stuff. Obviously it all comes down to opinion. In spite of not being much into Rap or Hip Hop I gotta say I love The Streets, The Herd, some Hilltop Hoods and some Tricky. Oh, and Ugly Duckling's "Taste The Secret" album is good for a laugh.

And in spite of mostly disliking Indie music I can't help loving Bloc Party and the occasional Arctic Monkeys song.

Just try not to shoot down an entire Genre before giving it a chance.

Except for Country and Western, which can burn.


----------



## Breakdown (Dec 14, 2008)

Smooth jazz
You have no clue how much i can not stand that music.
It aggravates me.
I dont know how that music relaxes people
The Opposite of that relaxes.
One time I fell asleep during a cannibal corpse song it relaxed me for some reason


----------



## dougsteele (Dec 14, 2008)

Bad rap/R&B, certain country/western styles, and most of the top 40 stuff. 

Generally, popular music.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 14, 2008)

Grindcore, in general is just a horrible excuse for music. There is nothing i hate more than music that doesent make sense, and somebody is squeeling like a dying pig. 

I also hate "indie music" . You always have those lame indie people buying horrible music of artists that are so abstract and crappy that nobody will ever like them. You know the only reason why those losers buy it is just so they can say they were the first people to hear about them, and then when they become somewhat popular they now hate them because they arent "indie" anymore. 

most rap sucks also. There are some good rappers out there, but they seldomly get any real radio play or anything. Instead you have lil wayne slurring in an electronic voice mixer and saying lollipop, and that is the album of the year. People who enjoy that should be ashamed of themselves for giving horrible musicians an opportunity to keep making music. 

those are the styles of music i really dislike, however there are a few people from every genre that i just despise because of their horribleness.



Triple-J said:


> Brokencyde?...........oh..................my................god.........THE HORROR!!!!
> 
> My brain can't understand if they are for real or just some kind of Weird Al style parody and I don't want to know if they are cause the possibility of them being serious scares me!!!!



Unfortunately it isnt a joke, they are from my hometown, and there are a million stupid ass emo losers who love them. It makes me sick that they are like the most popular group from here now.


----------



## MFB (Dec 14, 2008)

poopyalligator said:


> I also hate "indie music" . You always have those lame indie people buying horrible music of artists that are so abstract and crappy that nobody will ever like them. You know the only reason why those losers buy it is just so they can say they were the first people to hear about them, and then when they become somewhat popular they now hate them because they arent "indie" anymore.


 
I don't know any person who listens to indie simply to look at the person next to them on the subway and say "I knew them before you did" and then turn back to being smug

In fact most of us indie fans do the exact opposite and try to spread the word of new bands so that people can expand their musical horizons, I know thats what I did when I fear got into stuff like Of Montreal, Eisley, and The Decembrists


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 14, 2008)

Well working in a music store, there are a few types of customers I've completely grown to hate...
-WANNABE RAPPER. Dude, you have NO IDEA what REAL hip hop is. You come into our keyboard department, play the preset beats and add an extra snare hit to it on a down beat and think that you're the next Lil' Jon. Listen to something GOOD like Binary Star or Aesop or something...although you probably wouldn't comprehend it.

-GOSPEL DRUMMER. FUCKING CHRIST...As soon as you start playing, I know two things, you play for your church, and you're going to ask me what our cheapest 7A stick is. Why do you all play 7A's? Also, STOP PLAYING SO FUCKING HARD, despite the fact that we let people play our drums, we do have to sell them at some point, which is hard to do WHEN THEY'RE FUCKING BROKEN. You really aren't good, anybody with basic drum knowledge can play rudiments, because that is ALL you do, see how fast/loud you can play rudiments. Also, yes, we DO have layaway, and I would prefer if you stop asking, you're not going to buy it anyways.

-SHRED DURST (if only I meant Doug Steele...). Seriously man, you come in here and think you're impressing the shit out of us with that sloppy sweep arpeggio don't you? Why do you need to play so loud? Do you need some sort of validation for your (lack of) guitar skill? If you want, I'll be an asshole and come and plug in next to you and we can see what happens. Stop coming to music stores to show off, nobody likes it, we all hate you and we make fun of you.

-EVEN WORSE LOUD GUITARIST. Fucking turn that shit down. you're not thinking about buying that Mesa stack like you claim so you can "see what it can do". If you have something like that, you'll never turn it up past 4 at a show, promise. If I hear you play the opening lead riff from sweet child of mine one more time I'm going break your fingers. Buy a metronome.

-INDECISIVE TIME WASTER. You come in here and waste my time far too often. if you aren't wanting to buy something, then why are you wasting an hour+ of my time asking me stupid questions, when you can see I'm one of TWO PEOPLE in my department, and there are 15 customers waiting for help? I really can't stand it when you ask me all of these questions, and then continue to tell me that you aren't going to buy from us, but you're going to order it off the internet. I would love nothing more than to waste time I could have spent making commission to help you decide which drum throne you want. You're completely clueless to how much of a pain in the ass you are.

-ASSHOLE/STUPID PARENTS. You...I hate you more than ANYBODY on earth. Almost. You let your 4 year olds run around the store like it's a fucking playground. The drum department is NOT a day care center. I really hope one of your kids gets seriously injured, just so you can deal with the realization that you're a horrible parent. And next time you come in to buy whatever random accessory for little Johnny, do some fucking research. I don't know what fucking size your drums are, just because we work here doesn't mean we have FUCKING TELEPATHY. I can't just sell you heads and hope they fit, I would, but I don't want negative commission when you come and return them. I ESPECIALLY HATE when you come in here to buy something COMPLETELY RANDOM, and you drive an hour or more to get here, only to realize we don't have the obscure item you're looking for in stock. You get mad at me, because I obviously used the telepathy that we have, found out what you were coming in for, and made sure I sold it before you got here. Maybe you should call ahead before making such a long trip for something so minuscule.

Yeah that kind of turned into just customers in general and not certain musicians... But for real, I can not wait untill January...going on tour and quitting that shitty job. Working 45 hours to make $250 is such a joke. It would be a little better if our commission was paid weekly and not fucking monthly, so a good week gets fucked over by a shitty sales week... THANK YOU SCAM CASH MUSIC.

END RANT.

had to let that out. <3


----------



## Variant (Dec 14, 2008)

BrainSurgery said:


> Honestly everything that has been mentioned here isn't even close to being the utter shit that Brokencyde is.
> 
> I don't know what type of music this is but I am fairly certain that these guys are the musical personification of Hitler, the black plauge, aids, the ebola virus, and really cheep booze all rolled into one giant musical shit burrito.
> I think that mass suicide is the only appropriate response. Fucking scene assholes.






That... was... seriously... the worst thing I can remember seeing in a long fucking time. I want to shit into my own brain now to purify it.


----------



## Harry (Dec 14, 2008)

_detox said:


> Actually, you're thinking of this group. Try not to throw up.
> YouTube - Prussian Blue - The Stranger



I just puked a little in my mouth


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 14, 2008)

Anthony said:


> She can't sing, and this song is a boring as hell blues progression that everyone's heard a thousand times.


 
...And that's why people love it.  

For me it's Hannah Montant style pop, bublegum pop.
Anythin excessively watered down just so it gets radio play.
(New) country.

I tend to like any music thats done well, and not be so hot on sellout type stuff-not that popular=bad, but that making your stuff fail so much that it will be popular=bad.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't really hate any particular musicians or styles, but there are scores of musicians out there that just shouldn't bother. Music is an extention of one's personality, so if all your music says to me is "I listen to lots of (insert artist here) and think playing in a band beats getting a real job" then you should sell your tambourine and take up stamp collecting or something. Similarly, if someone introduces a certain band to me with the the preface of "I don't like (genre x) but I really love..." then I can pretty much guarantee I'm not going to like it.


----------



## CapenCyber (Dec 14, 2008)

It also annoys me when people say they "like a bit of everything". I've yet to met someone who actually does and I've taken this to mean, "I'll mundanely accept whatever the latest form of aural torture that people call chart music".


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 14, 2008)

CapenCyber said:


> It also annoys me when people say they "like a bit of everything". I've yet to met someone who actually does and I've taken this to mean, "I'll mundanely accept whatever the latest form of aural torture that people call chart music".



Unfortunately this seems to be the case with every non musician I talk to these days. I wish more people cared about music sometimes...



ZeroSignal said:


> Classic Rock (a la Led Zepplin) and Indie would die in a fire if I had the choice...
> 
> Add pop music and contemporary "R&B" to that...



 What idiot neg repped me for _this_? Some people take this shit a bit too seriously.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 14, 2008)

What, so we're not allowed to dislike led zepplin now? (according to your neg rep)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmmm... My revised "Dislike" list is:
Pop (any era), contemporary Rap, contemporary Indie, Classic Rock, Old School Blues, most Modern Classical, Rock 'n' Roll, Ska, Country, Reggae (I'd have to be in a _really_ receptive mood to listen to it), contemporary Death Metal, most Metalcore (except for Unearth wuband to a lesser extent, KSE), Scene Music.



GazPots said:


> What, so we're not allowed to dislike led zepplin now? (according to your neg rep)



Apparently not.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 14, 2008)

I HATE Led Zepplin for those people out there so happy to neg rep


----------



## Overtone (Dec 14, 2008)

Contemporary death metal?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 14, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> I HATE Led Zepplin for those people out there so happy to neg rep



i cant stand zepplin either so add me to the list


----------



## Seedawakener (Dec 14, 2008)

sepherus said:


> ska
> Chocolate rain guy
> most 80s pop
> most new wave
> ...



 BUT THIS IS FANTASTIC!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 14, 2008)

Overtone said:


> Contemporary death metal?



I find a lot of it is generally by the numbers stuff. Incomprehensible wheezing/breeing, mushy guitar tone...

I'm not saying I don't like Death Metal, just not a lot of the stuff that's going around these days.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 14, 2008)

Seedawakener said:


> BUT THIS IS FANTASTIC!




Madness aren't really a ska band they took influence from jamaican ska and northern soul but they were a pop group at heart.

I hate the piss poor smiley faced sickeningly chirpy trying to hard to be wacky shit with Alvin and the Chipmunks vocals they call modern ska!

My mother plays a lot of original jamaican ska and in a similar manner to the difference between RnB of the 60s/70s and the RnB of today the difference between jamaican ska and happy clappy crap from the U.S. like Reel Big Fish is night and day, and it really pisses me off cause it just is NOT ska it sounds like it belongs on the opening credits of a pre-school tv show!

I actually hate ska so much that earlier in the year I dumped a girl for liking it I know it sounds crazy but when I found out how much she dug ska I actually thought less of her as if she was a nazi or an islamic extremeist 
I just don't know what's worse the musicians that play this shite or the incredibly retarded fans that lap it up cause it's "fun" 











Oh and the closest Led Zeppelin got to a masterpiece was "No Quarter" so toss them on the bonfire with Reel Big Fish too!


----------



## Fred (Dec 14, 2008)

*Is majorly disappointed by a distinct lack of Zep love.*

I guess at least I have the consolation knowledge that I'm not going to be the one who burns in a classic rockless hell.


----------



## Variant (Dec 14, 2008)

CapenCyber said:


> It also annoys me when people say they "like a bit of everything". I've yet to met someone who actually does and I've taken this to mean, "I'll mundanely accept whatever the latest form of aural torture that people call chart music".



+Rep. 

Truer words have yet to be spoken! It could also be said as "The statement I'll put on my Myspace profile under 'music' so as not to offend anyone and maximize the number of fake friends I have." Poseurs.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow i just realized someone neg repped me for my post on the 1st page. People do realize this is all opinion and we can like and dislike whatever type or style music we want correct? Lame ass fuckers need to back off the neg rep button and get a life. This is a thread to see what other people dont like, if you dont like that or wanna hear someone dis your favorite band then stay out of the thread.


----------



## MFB (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm joining the crowd who support : 

Sign your neg rep
Dislike Zeppelin
Think people are retarded for neg repping personal tastes

Honestly, wow


----------



## renzoip (Dec 14, 2008)

Any sub genre ending in "core"


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 14, 2008)

renzoip said:


> Any sub genre ending in "core"




Im gonna neg rep you cause i just so happen to like music ending in the "core" genre  Just playin i wouldn't do that.


----------



## polydeathsphere (Dec 14, 2008)

lucasreis said:


> - Esperanza Spalding - This one brings the worst out of me. Sure, I respect her because she studied on Berklee and everything, plus she can sing and play bass at the same time very well. But the songs are just plain BORING! Listen to "Precious' lalalala oooo eeee bullshit...



DUDE. she's a chick jazz singer/bassist. u gotta expect some love type ballads. but the drums in that song are so damn tight man. Everyone's granted their opinions of course, but i suggest u take another listen to her stuff. 

But heres my grudge against humanity. Fieldy from korn. my god what is he doing with his likfe that makes him so much fucking money with NO skills at all. o yea, sucking that fat corporate cock.


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 15, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> Brokencyde?...........oh..................my................god.........THE HORROR!!!!
> 
> My brain can't understand if they are for real or just some kind of Weird Al style parody and I don't want to know if they are cause the possibility of them being serious scares me!!!!




I have more respect for one of Fred Durst's floaters than I do for Brokencyde. I don't really know what genre to put them in, but I'm calling it duchecore.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 15, 2008)

renzoip said:


> Any sub genre ending in "core"



What about mathcore


----------



## Gilbucci (Dec 15, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> There is NOTHING worse than Reggeton, seriously, theres nothing like an entire genre that only has ONE FUCKING TYPE OF BEAT.


THIS!!!!!1111eleven


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 15, 2008)

*TonalArchitect still will not allow Classic Rock to be played in his presence.


----------



## ghoti (Dec 15, 2008)

My pet peeve is singers who can't sing in tune, and thus wreck a song I might otherwise like (Death Cab for Cutie does this, Robert Plant wrecks "Fool in the Rain", James Labrie on most everything I"ve heard him sing with Dream Theatre).

Sometimes metal will do something similar to me, except it's often the cookie monster voice or the shrill annoying voice that I don't like.

Aside from that, producer-driven "popular" music, or similar music that is pretty boring. Especially most styles classified as "easy listening" (for some reason). I'd have to say that comes the closest to stuff I truly despise.

Rap, hip hop, and soul are really easy to do badly in my opinion. Especially guys who falsetto all the time and sing uninspired music (Robin Thicke; several others). On the other hand, I like Cypress Hill, Public Enemy, Run-DMC, Beastie Boys, Rage (mostly), and that kind of sound.

I like Country OK, except when people sing through the nose all the time/whine about stuff/get too formulaic...


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 15, 2008)

The Red Hot Chilli peppers. Everyone in the band seems like a gigantic fucknut, i dont care how talented they are, they went on tour, and they treated the crowd like shit.


----------



## CapenCyber (Dec 15, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> The Red Hot Chilli peppers. Everyone in the band seems like a gigantic fucknut, i dont care how talented they are, they went on tour, and they treated the crowd like shit.



Oh yes!

What my brother and I have come to term the holy trinity of musical blandness:

RHCP
U2
Greenday

There is a surprising amount of people that like all three bands and also are _incredibly_ boring. Basically I think everyone will put "music" on their interests yet many don't really care about it and this is reflected in the fact that they listen to chart music.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 15, 2008)

I really just break down music as well written or not. I'll listen to any music of any genre as long as it's good. Generally though, I tend to find the highest concentrations of suck in the country, rap, indie, r&b, and punk genres. I'll listen to pop, classical, dance, anything as long as it's well written and catchy.

I also don't care for the majority of metal bands, I find each metal sub-genre has a couple really good bands and thousands more that are terrible or merely imitators. This is especially true with black metal, thrash, and math/polyrhythm metal bands.

My most hated band of all time (not including rappers who I think of more as lyricists than musicians) is probably The Vines.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 15, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> The Red Hot Chilli peppers. Everyone in the band seems like a gigantic fucknut, i dont care how talented they are, they went on tour, and they treated the crowd like shit.



Dude, The Red Hot Chili Peppers are _the_ shit.  They're my favourite band and they got me into guitar in the first place.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 15, 2008)

Aw, my apologies dude, but seriously everything ive seen of them and haerd the members say just make them seem so shite... talented, but shit.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 15, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Aw, my apologies dude, but seriously everything ive seen of them and haerd the members say just make them seem so shite... talented, but shit.



Heh, I don't hold it against you for not liking music that I love. 

Unlike some people on this board these days...


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah ive seen some of the neg rep being handed out... seriously people, not everyone likes the same as you.

On that note: Demoniac hates the following:
- A lot of classic rock (AC/DC, Zep, Guns'n'roses etc.)
- 80's speed/thrash/death metal with a few exceptions
- pop music (Christina Aguilera, Britney Spears etc..)
- this new 'emo' thing (Fall out boy, that whole thing)
- Hard Rock (Nickelback, Hinder, INXS)


Generally i wont hold anything against the music just because of the type of music it is, if i like it i like it, if not i dont. Generally though i havent found much in those genres that im real keen on.


----------



## elrrek (Dec 15, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Heh, I don't hold it against you for not liking music that I love.
> 
> Unlike some people on this board these days...



+1 

Sometimes I find myself thinking "What is this, a discussion board or a political correctness convention?".


----------



## petereanima (Dec 15, 2008)

most of you guys hate some serious favourites of mine   but fine with me 

i love zeppelin (and NO, i didnt neg rep anybody for not liking Zep, i just pity you!   joking. ), ac/dc. (old) GNR, and most classic rock stuff, like Journey, old Bon Jovi, back to Grand Funk Railroad, Blue Fucking Oyster Cult, of course the almighty Rainbow (DIO!) and on and on and on...

but some people would deserve some neg rep for hating stuff even if they dont know what it is ("core" does not exist for example - but i wont start that this time...)

and i'm sure i will receive some neg rep for not liking:

steve vai, petrucci, satch, buckethead and most shred stuff.

interestingly for music besides metal, if you dont like it - i really just dont like it, its more that i hate some stuff in metal than hating stuff in non-metal.


but hey, at least we can get it down to: SEVENSTRING.ORG HATES COLDPLAY!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 15, 2008)

elrrek said:


> +1
> 
> Sometimes I find myself thinking "What is this, a discussion board or a political correctness convention?".



I know what you mean. Forgive the Off-Topic but since the Mods have gone AWOL I've been seeing a lot more dickbags running around here. I remember when someone would give a stupid neg rep or a bickering little comment they would edit their post(s) to let them know that they're out of line.

Oh the days of yore... 

[/offtopic]


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 15, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I really just break down music as well written or not. I'll listen to any music of any genre as long as it's good. Generally though, I tend to find the highest concentrations of suck in the country, rap, indie, r&b, and punk genres. I'll listen to pop, classical, dance, anything as long as it's well written and catchy.
> 
> I also don't care for the majority of metal bands, I find each metal sub-genre has a couple really good bands and thousands more that are terrible or merely imitators. This is especially true with black metal, thrash, and math/polyrhythm metal bands.
> 
> My most hated band of all time (not including rappers who I think of more as lyricists than musicians) is probably The Vines.





Zimbloth's post = the shit.


----------



## Overtone (Dec 15, 2008)

I guess I hear you on the contemporary death metal stuff then. I got bored of most of the middle of the road bands pretty fast and tend to stick to the proggier or doomy ones. I wouldn't mind putting on some classic stuff now and then, definitely don't despise it.


Honestly, I try not to write off whole genres. I never gave post rock a chance simply because it was too hyped and the names were pretentiously stupid. I missed its golden age but when I finally had an open mind I ended up loving a whole bunch of it. I would write off Indie because of the high suck ratio and trendy fans but I don't want to paint in such broad strokes. I was excited about that music at first. I thought "Cool, people are into music again, and they're deciding what they like for themselves" and felt like it would be fun to check out some non-pop music that has a widespread fanbase. Most of what I ended up listening to is pretty uninteresting musically. It's ok... every band has kind of a distinct color/feel to it, which is cool to experience, but the music tends to be so simple that I get bored. 

For now I'll keep checking out the best metal, guitar albums, prog rock new and old, and more of the fusion legends... if anything else comes across my path I give it a try.


----------



## sixty (Dec 15, 2008)

When you look at my collection you find that over 90% is extreme metal (Though some rap has snuck its way in [go ahead and boo me for that lol]). Though I can't listen to blast beats 24/7, I will shuffle around on the radio for the stuff I normally can't stand (Even Radio Disney at times [boo me for that one!]), even going to German festivels soley for beer and polka music. While I don't like any of it (Seriously I don't) I try to listen past the queerness of those types of music and follow the structures. There's always something to be appreciated that stands out. It may take focusing on one instrument at times.


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 15, 2008)

Gilbucci said:


> THIS!!!!!1111eleven




oh good, I was getting a little worried that people on here didn't know what reggaeton was.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't think it's fair to exclude rock and metal from the list of music that is despised. Just because it has a strong following on this site does not exempt it from criticism.  Seems like most people ignored that part of the thread title anyway, so on to the actual post:

A few years ago I was very selective in the music that I listened to. Now I _have_ to listen to a broad range of music in order to remain entertained. Becoming a musician has really improved my knowledge and appreciation of music in general, and I don't even consider myself that great of a musician.

That being said, I do happen to loathe the mainstream hip-hop/r&b that is topping the charts these days. Some songs have decent hooks, but they never follow through with anything interesting or innovative. On top of that, I don't perceive any real emotional depth to those types of music. So it gets old fast. 

I must admit that I differ from a lot of you on here. I absolutely _love_ U2, probably because they were the sole band responsible for getting me into music. I think a lot of my love for them is tied to my memories of riding in my mom's van without a care in the world. But I'll still listen to their songs (mostly 80's era) and sense that there was actual emotion behind them.

The other bands/groups I really don't enjoy actually fall within the realm of death metal, black metal, and grindcore. Namely, the groups that neglect melody and rhythm for the fastest, heaviest sound possible. I've really tried to get into groups like this, but just can't...anything heavier or denser than Behemoth or Nile just gets lost on my ears.


----------



## renzoip (Dec 15, 2008)

BrainSurgery said:


> Honestly everything that has been mentioned here isn't even close to being the utter shit that Brokencyde is.
> 
> I don't know what type of music this is but I am fairly certain that these guys are the musical personification of Hitler, the black plauge, aids, the ebola virus, and really cheep booze all rolled into one giant musical shit burrito.
> I think that mass suicide is the only appropriate response. Fucking scene assholes.





OMG, dude. That is as bad as it gets. Screamo + Hip hop = The Axis Powers 

But at least it gave ma a good laugh!! 

Has anyone mention Reaggeton/Bachata yet? Nothing can be worst than that!


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Dec 15, 2008)

For me, it's easy to tell what's shit and what's not. I'll oftentimes act like I just merely "disagree" and let people be entitled to their opinion but I'm sorry, I think less of you and your worth as a human being when you listen to Death Cab for Cutie. Them, Hollywood Undead, Forever the Sickest Kids, that whole collection of metro kids who really don't understand what music is about. At least Glam/Hair Metal was funny, and self-deprecating at times. I really question whether these guys realize how feminine they look and act.

Also, techno sucks. Music is based on development, and the only good melodies I've heard in techno songs have been killed through infinitesimal repetition. One song, "Sandstorm" actually had an interesting melody. A little generic, but listenable. But the same sequence in the same voice in the same key in the same two or three pitch classes for 3+ minutes is ridiculous. 

J-Rock. Same as indie, really. Because it's popular and associated with a scene or a "look" I can't find any emotional merit. 

Rap, as well. Mainstream rap, hip hop, etc. I'm generalizing here.

The main point that I'm trying to get at is that there's gotta be an emotional depth to a lot of what I listen to. I mean, I'm often down for something riffy and groovy just to rock out to, but that's a small fraction of the music I listen to. A lot of the time I'm listening FOR the music, not as background noise. I follow the melodies, I try and analyze the song structures. I enjoy the overall feels. But popular music today and the people it's marketed to don't see it that way. Music is what you hear when you drive, or when you're at a club. It's strictly a background thing to a lot of people, not the forefront.

Maybe you've gotta play or style yourself a musician to appreciate it.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 15, 2008)

faker.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 16, 2008)

I think Death Cab is getting thrown in the wrong categories. Regardless of liking them or not, Jason is an extremely talented drummer and he knows his stuff. They have been around for such a long time to, before a lot of bands like them were out. But they're nothing like bullshit hollywood undead or anything like that. I'm not a huge Death Cab fan or anything, but I definitely respect them and don't find their music abrasive to my ears or anything.

But most shit that gets considered "CLASSIC ROCK"... OLD DOES NOT MEAN CLASSIC. FUCK AC/DC. Hate that band so much.


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2008)

Whats gonna happen when our metal becomes..."classic rock"?!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

^ I cant _wait_ for that to happen  to be an old bastard riding down the sidewalk in an electric cart thing blaring the 'shuggah just so i can hear it over the sound of my own flatulence


----------



## Gilbucci (Dec 16, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> oh good, I was getting a little worried that people on here didn't know what reggaeton was.


It's a good thing if they don't know what it is


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't stand pretty much everything I hear on the Radio or see on Music Channels. It all sounds the same and there's nothing interesting going on in the 'songs' to begin with. 

I can't stand Grime, especially the attitude of those who involve themselves with it. 

Really don't like Indie bands, even an Emo/Pop band are less annoying than alot of Indie bands.

Can't stand the fuckers on X Factor either, I don't watch it, but it's hard to avoid. 

Absolutely hate, anything that's been 'remixed' with a shitty woman singing over it or sounds like they hired the fucking Chipmunks to overdub the song. It's beyond gay.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 16, 2008)

MFB said:


> Whats gonna happen when our metal becomes..."classic rock"?!



Well most of the "Grunge generation" of the 90's seems to have slipped into classic rock territory so we won't have long to wait



maliciousteve said:


> I can't stand Grime, especially the attitude of those who involve themselves with it.



 But I don't think it's just grime I'd say it's most other "urban" artists too I mean look at Jay-Z he's got a lot to be happy about he's a millionaire living the life of a musician and he's dating a woman who is clearly out of his league, but he mopes around with a face like a bag of porridge.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 16, 2008)

P diddy or puff daddy or whatever his name is now, get on my nerves. I don't know why he just does.


----------



## Overtone (Dec 16, 2008)

Because he's famous for stealing and doing nothing. Biggie died and he ripped a song by The Police. Then he ripped Kashmir. On every track his only contribution is monotone adlibs. Somehow* this made him a legend. 



*Hint: MTV


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

Overtone said:


> Because he's famous for stealing and doing nothing. Biggie died and he ripped a song by The Police. Then he ripped Kashmir. On every track his only contribution is monotone adlibs. Somehow* this made him a legend.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hint: MTV



Wait, who are we talking about here?


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 16, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Wait, who are we talking about here?



Sean Combs a.k.a. former Puff Daddy, now called P. Diddy (that is, if he didn´t already change his name again).



TheHandOfStone said:


> I don't think it's fair to exclude rock and metal from the list of music that is despised. Just because it has a strong following on this site does not exempt it from criticism.  Seems like most people ignored that part of the thread title anyway, so on to the actual post:
> 
> A few years ago I was very selective in the music that I listened to. Now I _have_ to listen to a broad range of music in order to remain entertained. Becoming a musician has really improved my knowledge and appreciation of music in general, and I don't even consider myself that great of a musician.
> 
> ...



I excluded rock and metal originally because I wanted to know people´s thoughts on stuff that they despise and that aren´t a part of rock and metal. We had many threads about rock and metal, including the ones that people think that sucks. I started this thread because I´m sick of listening to whiny, easy-listening shit on my work radio every single day, including wannabe jazz, bossa-nova, and a lot of crap like Jamie Cullum, Michael Buble and stuff like that. I find myself missing even the worst rock tracks after listening to this shit everyday. So, that´s why I wanted to know what the board thought about other styles and not rock/metal.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 16, 2008)

MFB said:


> Whats gonna happen when our metal becomes..."classic rock"?!



I don't know; does it matter? If the music has quality-- or a batshit fanbase-- it will endure. 

But does it matter if the next generation listens to our music or something else? 

Besides, I don't despise Classic Rock with the white-hot intensity of a thousand Neutron stars because it's 'old.' I dislike it because it's *really* (this is emphasis) not to my tastes.


----------



## Munky7Head (Dec 16, 2008)

Let's all get ready to bash on me. Ready? 1...2...3...

I hate Nevermore. So much. Same goes with Opeth, Mainstream Alt. Rock (Hinder, Buckcherry, etc.), Dragonforce, Lil' Wayne, Nirvana, A7X, etc. 

GO!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

Munky7Head said:


> ...Same goes with Opeth...



Dude, Nevermore and the rest I get. But _Opeth_?

How could you hate them? It's like kicking a puppy! 







Awwwww! Bless! 

Look at them in their little forest!

[/cutsy]


----------



## Munky7Head (Dec 16, 2008)

haha. I just can't get into them. The stuff that I have heard by them is just very slow and long as shit. I need something fasttttt!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

Munky7Head said:


> haha. I just can't get into them. The stuff that I have heard by them is just very slow and long as shit. I need something fasttttt!


----------



## CrashRG (Dec 16, 2008)

most country. theres some i can stand like George Strait, and a few Rascal Flatts songs (i picked that up from my wife) mostly anything thats played every 5 minutes on top 40 "popular" radio. I hate death metal. Its dumb, im sorry. the whole "lets vomit in such a really really really insanely low pitch that it sounds like a grizzly bear vomiting" thing is retarded. rap is retarded. unless its old schol Dre and Snoop....or Easy E. i hate seether. I hate nickleback. I hate fall out boy. the list fucking goes oooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 16, 2008)

I hate(with all the power and heat of a 1,000,000 Super Nova's):
RAP
Country
Staind-any band like them
Nu-Metal
Pig Noise bands


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok here we go.... I dislike 
Kid rock, dimebag, kerry king,zakk wylde, all grunge music, scott stapp, creed, and all the idiots that tried the same crap, power metal, christian music, gospel, 

Country - stupid rednecks singing about rednecks 
Gangsta rap - i live in memphis so there's a whole lot. Lyrical content: drugs, money, ho's, rims, cars, clothes, violence and guns......and 24's (twenty fo's)
Poppy crappy indie music - it's just gay
Almost everything on the radio 
Reggaeton is the worst music ever to surface , a bunch of hispanics that can hardly speak english and trying to be gangsta too??? horrible no thank you.
Mariachi mexican crap music with accordions 

there's lots more i'm leaving out


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 16, 2008)

Gilbucci said:


> It's a good thing if they don't know what it is


 

true, because once you listen to it, you can't scrub it out of your brain.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 17, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I find a lot of it is generally by the numbers stuff. Incomprehensible wheezing/breeing, mushy guitar tone...
> 
> I'm not saying I don't like Death Metal, just not a lot of the stuff that's going around these days.



Do you mean deathcore? Because Origin and Nile are fairly new and kickass.


----------



## MFB (Dec 17, 2008)

I would like to take this moment to thank who ever it was for this lovely neg-rep for all of us who hate Zeppelin :

" Shut the fuck up, stupid kid"

Truly amazing

I'd like to add upon my artist styles I despise : 

Auto-tone rappers (this means you T-Pain!) - Really this has to stop people


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 17, 2008)

Deathcore 
Nerdcore
"core" period (Except Grindcore)
Emo
I HATE HATE HATE goregrind and pornogrind 
Opeth..Fuck opeth. They are the "emperor's clothing" of metal. If you don't worship them then you clearly have no taste, so lets all just say they're the greatest.
Kurt Cobian..fuck Nirvana
Gospel. Why's it always the same bad production for every song? And if I wanted to hear fat black people scream like lunatics washed with big room reverb I'd stick my head into the hallway and listen to my parents.
I fucking hate Stevie Wonder with all the vengeance of hell
Luther Vandross
Rap after the Biggie/Tupac era
Beyonce and all those other no singing 1 octave having bitches who are nothing more than glorified strippers
That Lou Bega bastard
Tool...BOOOOORING
Korn
Trivium
Slipknot
ICP..stop this juggalo shit. It's just stupid
Kottonmouth Kings. Take that shit to a REAL ghetto and see how long you last.
The Deftones...really? People think this shit is good?
Christian blackmetal/white metal. OXYMORON. FAIL. FUCKING FAIL
Christian deathmetal. Once again OXYMORON. FAIL. FUCKING FAIL. Your own god says stay away from this stuff..so why are you trying to dress it up and make it "positive" so you can keep doing what he told you not to?
Oh and I almost forgot..the biggest FUCK YOU of all goes to Slayer, a bunch of idiotic hacks who've been writting the same goddamn song and getting worse and worse at it for 500 fucking years. What is WRONG with you people? They keep claiming they're the same band they were 20 years ago..really?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2008)

Chris Brown.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 17, 2008)

whew..I feel better


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll throw one in here. While i dont really dispise them, i really really cant stand their last couple of albums:
Meshuggah. Cant stand the tone, riffs are boring. Jens vocals sound too monotonous and boring. Everything since DEI, with the exception of I, is just boring to me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 17, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dude, Nevermore and the rest I get. But _Opeth_?
> 
> How could you hate them? It's like kicking a puppy!



I can understand Opeth and the rest but not Nevermore


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2008)

^ Really? I havent been listening to them for long, but i gotta admit, i _love_ the tone of obZen. Interesting riffs, and its not as 'thick' sounding (something about the mixing of some of their older albums really bugged me...)


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 17, 2008)

i really really dont like the overprocessed pod tone. It seems everyone with a pod tries to do it. So i'm really tired of hearing it. It doesnt sound heavy at all to me, just monotonous and uninspiring  Obzen was their best thing since Chaosphere, IMO, but it was still boring. Ex: Bleed. Yes, you can pick fast. Play another riff, god damnit.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahaha, fair call dude. Maybe its cos ive only just started listening 

Lethargica is currently my favorite song..


----------



## Harry (Dec 17, 2008)

To those that mentioned Smooth Jazz, +1.
Cannot listen to it for the life of me.


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 17, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh and I almost forgot..the biggest FUCK YOU of all goes to Slayer, a bunch of idiotic hacks who've been writting the same goddamn song and getting worse and worse at it for 500 fucking years. What is WRONG with you people? They keep claiming they're the same band they were 20 years ago..really?



Quoted for truth.

There isn't much music in general I can't stand, I can usually find something redeeming in every genre, for example, as much as doom metal tends to bore me, Candlemass are superb.

However, any of the new indie shite coming out of the UK is pure utter crap. Throw in them fucking Kings Of Leon wankers, making the same song 5000 times, and you have my hatred rising.

Grindcore is awful, can't stand that stuff, I like music with notes in it, not distorted dogs ran through car stereos, or whatever it is they do to get their sound.

Individual bands though, I could be here all week , but basically, Korn, Westlife, Roxy Music are my 3 most hated, and I hate The Smiths on the proviso that if they did not have morissey, I would love them, however due to his voice, I can't listen to them, so I hate them because of him.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 17, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Gospel. Why's it always the same bad production for every song? And if I wanted to hear fat black people scream like lunatics washed with big room reverb I'd stick my head into the hallway and listen to my parents.
> I fucking hate Stevie Wonder with all the vengeance of hell
> Luther Vandross
> ICP..stop this juggalo shit. It's just stupid
> ...




Hahaha, so true. Christian Black/ Death metal to me seems so stupid to me. Lame, tasteless and fake.


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 17, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That Lou Bega bastard
> Trivium
> ICP..stop this juggalo shit. It's just stupid
> Kottonmouth Kings.



 I've been keeping score, this qualifies as an epic win


----------



## killiansguitar (Dec 17, 2008)

Fuck Trivium.

Fuck Coldplay.

FUCK Rap.

Fuck Bullet For My Valentine.

Fuck all blues players that play the same old wack ass blues licks without any originality.

Fuck anyone that tries to play "Stairway To Heaven" besides Jimmy Page, and i do mean anyone.

Fuck the lead singer from Dream Theater.

Fuck AC/DC...yeah i said it. I cant stand them.

Fuck Dee Snyder and Twisted Sister....really, who the fuck are you guys? Nobody gives a fuck about your music or your appearance at that congressional hearing. You dont represent metal, you represent pussy rock-core (theres a new sub genre for you).

Fuck any human being with half a brain that would ever choose The Who over Led Zeppelin...you must have rode the short bus to school.

Fuck The Who...really, i dont understand why people like this band, they blow large cancerous donkey balls, if you ask me.

Fuck Reggae... maybe if you FUCKS werent so god damn stoned out your skull, you might realize that all that shit you play sounds exactly the same.

Fuck Killswitch Engage...seriously, these guys suck, i just dont get it...and never will.

Fuck ANY band that cares more about putting on a good show then how they play.

Fuck Kiss. You guys are all wankers. Gene Simmons being the end all be all douche of the millenium. Your music is horrible. I'd listen to James Taylor next to a fireplace naked while scratching my balls and humming the lyrics to Jingle Bells before i'd listen to your silly music.

Hannah Montana...seriously how the fuck did you get here? You cant sing, you cant act, your ugly as fuck, and your underage. The only reason anyone knows your name is because your daddy liked to blow certain record executives so he could get his gem of a hit "Achy Breaky Heart" on the radio.

I swear i'm not a hateful person!


----------



## shaneroo (Dec 17, 2008)

i think generally every style/genre/skill/persona/type has been covered now....... end thread time?? or is this more of a "therapudic" topic?
if so, sorry..... continue....


----------



## kung_fu (Dec 17, 2008)

killiansguitar said:


> Fuck any human being with half a brain that would ever choose The Who over Led Zeppelin...you must have rode the short bus to school.



No. They ride the magic bus to school


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 17, 2008)

I got some more even though people on here love them sorry!!


Deicide
Pantera
Meshuggah 
Type 0 negative 
Hatebreed - worst band of all time
ICP
"Christian death metal" what? Christianity mixed with DEATH metal doesn't make sense at all whatsover. 
The worst part is that at these shows where christian death metal idiots play they have to have their word before and after the set is played. They're always talking about Jesus is the reason they play and do what they do. So you play death metal as a tribute to god??? What ?!?!?!?!?! Very stupid and dumb and childish if god were real he wouldn't listen to death metal in my opinion. Sorry. It's just a gimmick to get attention.


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 17, 2008)

I&#180;m catholic, a god believer and all, and I listen to lots of Death Metal. But I agree a 100&#37; that God-driven or Christian Black and Death Metal are the stupidest idea ever. It&#180;s just ridiculous. It&#180;s like being against bruises and punching the wall at the same time!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 17, 2008)

I got dragged into a Christian death metal band.

I did a demonstration speech on sweep picking for English class-- before I learned the error of my ways and renounced sweeping-- and a longtime friend asked if I'd join. 

I didn't know that it was a Christian band. 

We went for quite a while, but I was eventually given the ultimatum of go to church or leave the band. 

I didn't go to church. 


Note: I'm not anti-christian, or anything, but it would be kinda hollow to go to church without true conviction just so I could play in that band.


----------



## vontetzianos (Dec 17, 2008)

killiansguitar said:


> Fuck Trivium.
> 
> Fuck Coldplay.
> 
> ...


 
^^^^+1 . Took the words right of my mouth.

I'm gonna put one out there *prepares for a beating*: Yngwie Malmsteen. I'm sorry but I just cannot stand him. He's an awesome technician and has a good tone IMO but the same E phrygian A harmonic minor licks in EVERY single song. I also hate mainstream metal bands and classic rock and everything on the radio pretty much fawk: to South African radio), but I dig some electronic music like ambient and industrial in smaller amounts.


----------



## CapenCyber (Dec 17, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> We went for quite a while, but I was eventually given the ultimatum of go to church or leave the band.




Haha, that's incredible...


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 17, 2008)

Deicide. Period.

I hate heavily religious music at the best of times, but when it's fronted by an infantile, bigoted cretin, who's religious knowledge and beliefs extend no further than that of an angst-ridden teen trying his utmost to be mischievous, it gets a little hard to swallow.

Apart from that, I can't stand rap. I love hip hop, because it's more laid back and chilled, and the lyrical content isn't as encouraging towards street violence, or as intolerably racist as that of rap. Rap seems to be all about how many people you've shot, how many times you've been shot, how you have a multi-million dollar mansion and car collection but you're still somehow from 'da streetz', how many bitches you've fucked against their will, how many white people you've killed, and how big your basketball vest is. Ridiculously stupid music for ridiculously stupid people, basically.

EDIT: Also, the UK phenomenon of indie bands, with horrific lyrics and vocal styles, piss weak song-writing skills, and uni-student dress sense. They appear to hold no musicianship what so ever, and NME Magazine are so far up their arse they pretty much brush their teeth from the inside. Bands like The Ting Tings. It's faddish nonsense and it makes me sick.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 17, 2008)

lucasreis said:


> I excluded rock and metal originally because I wanted to know people´s thoughts on stuff that they despise and that aren´t a part of rock and metal. We had many threads about rock and metal, including the ones that people think that sucks. I started this thread because I´m sick of listening to whiny, easy-listening shit on my work radio every single day, including wannabe jazz, bossa-nova, and a lot of crap like Jamie Cullum, Michael Buble and stuff like that. I find myself missing even the worst rock tracks after listening to this shit everyday. So, that´s why I wanted to know what the board thought about other styles and not rock/metal.



Aah, sorry my bad. That makes sense.


----------



## MFB (Dec 17, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Bands like The Ting Tings. It's faddish nonsense and it makes me sick.



Awww, I actually dig The Ting Tings. It's catchy shit nonetheless, right up there with Justice


----------



## silentrage (Dec 17, 2008)

killiansguitar said:


> Fuck the lead singer from Dream Theater.



I can't stand his voice too, I think it just kinda ruins the awesomeness that is dream theater. 
But instead of bitching, I did something about it. 
I just tuned my mp3 playback down 2 whole steps, and now his voice sounds awesome.


----------



## Variant (Dec 18, 2008)

BurialWithin said:


> Deicide
> Pantera
> Meshuggah
> Type 0 negative
> ...





Wow... just wow... I mean, the last one is borderline one of the most horrible bands ever, but if the others are seriously the worst things you can come up with, you need to get out more.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 18, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Apart from that, I can't stand rap. I love hip hop, because it's more laid back and chilled, and the lyrical content isn't as encouraging towards street violence, or as intolerably racist as that of rap. Rap seems to be all about how many people you've shot, how many times you've been shot, how you have a multi-million dollar mansion and car collection but you're still somehow from 'da streetz', how many bitches you've fucked against their will, how many white people you've killed, and how big your basketball vest is. Ridiculously stupid music for ridiculously stupid people, basically.



Pretty sure rap and hip hop are the exact same thing. Sounds like Southern Rap (Fiddy, Gunit, etc.) and gangsta rap you're describing. Although lyrics aren't exactly restricted to 1 genre either.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 18, 2008)

MFB said:


> Awww, I actually dig The Ting Tings. It's catchy shit nonetheless...



Dude, that shit is catchy like AIDS...


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 18, 2008)

I forgot to add...

I HATE Duffy... I wish I could launch this chick to space or something like it. Her track is playing as I write here... she gives me suicide feelings. God, she sucks!


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 18, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Pretty sure rap and hip hop are the exact same thing. Sounds like Southern Rap (Fiddy, Gunit, etc.) and gangsta rap you're describing. Although lyrics aren't exactly restricted to 1 genre either.



I think you'll find there are differences between rap and hip hop, but if you don't listen to it a lot you won't notice it. It's like a pop fan trying to cast judgement between black and death metal. To them it "all sounds the same".

I was always under the impression hip hop was of a less gangsta feel, and has a more 'retro' feel to it. Think Jurassic 5, Pharcyde, Beastie Boys etc. Rap always gave me the impression of the gun slingin' pricks like fiddy, li'l john, snoop dog, dre etc. I could be wrong.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 18, 2008)

"Rap" refers specifically to the style and technique of rythmic chanting whereas "hip-hop" is a broader term that defines the overall culture, not just the music. In reality, though, "rap" is usually used as a perjorative against anything a "hip-hop" fan might not like Kinda links back to my earlier comments; if someone tells me they don't listen to rap but listen to hip-hop I can pretty much dismiss their recommendations on the spot It's an image thing, I guess.


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 18, 2008)

Well here's a person who couldn't care less about their hip hop image  but i see what you're saying. "Rap" in _my_ interpretation is what I was saying I hate, anyway. Not hip-hop on the whole.


----------



## Deschain (Dec 18, 2008)

u2 and coldplay.


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Dec 18, 2008)

I HATE REGGAETON- 
I LIKE SPANISH CULTURE- LOVE ALL THE CLASSIC STUFF- FUCKING LOATH REGGAETON
I ALSO HATE-HAAAAAAATE, THIS BUZZ SHIT- ANYTHING THAT YOU CAN PROMOTE ON THE VIEW OR REGIS....FUCK IT
I HATE SAFE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD "I DON'T WANT TO OFFEND ANYONE" MUSIC
...THAT SHIT IS LIKE A CHICK WEARING 1 INCH HEELS......WHAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT?
FUCK- ANYTHING THAT HAS WHISTLING IN IT....
"WHAT A DAY FOR A DAYDREAM" TYPE OF SHIT? ARE YOU SERIOUS?
I FUCKING HATED GRUNGE AND ANYTHING FROM THE FRIENDS ERA (except Alice in Chains) 
ALMOST ANY SONG ON THE RADIO IS MAKING THE GENERAL POPULOUS STUPIDER BY THE HOUR


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you get so worked up typing that that you broke your capslock key?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 18, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Did you get so worked up typing that that you broke your capslock key?



Lmao. You're an ass.


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 18, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Lmao. You're an ass.



Well in all fairness every single post I've seen by him has been with capslock on full blast, so it's a fair point i think!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 18, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Lmao. You're an ass.



Also, he's a mod. So respect him.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, that came across a bit harsher than it should have, and I apologise. Nevertheless, if the all-caps posts are deliberate, then know that someone is going to comment on it every time they read one of your posts. I remember TonyFlyingSqurrel used to be stuck in all-caps when posting from work, so I'll give the benefit of the doubt here, I guess.



ZeroSignal said:


> Also, he's a mod. So respect him.



Maybe now, but a few hours ago I was just a dick. S'cool.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 18, 2008)

Despite our individual tastes, I think everyone on sevenstring.org should be able to agree that ICP is possibly the worst thing to exist... ever...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 19, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Also, he's a mod. So respect him.



Nah he has less posts than us


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 19, 2008)

I have more posts than you all 
















.... *flees to corner*

Also, yes. ICP is the most terrible thing to ever happen to the world.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 19, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Nah he has less posts than us



I should go back and delete a bunch of your old posts just to show who's boss

Didn't ICP have some big convoluted story running through their albums that they eventually revealed was an allegory for embracing Jesus? I don't know whether that makes them better or worse, to be honest.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 19, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> I should go back and delete a bunch of your old posts just to show who's boss
> 
> Didn't ICP have some big convoluted story running through their albums that they eventually revealed was an allegory for embracing Jesus? I don't know whether that makes them better or worse, to be honest.



I dont think that affects post count anyways


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 19, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Despite our individual tastes, I think everyone on sevenstring.org should be able to agree that ICP is possibly the worst thing to exist... ever...



I would agree, before this thread existed. But now someone introduced us to Brokencyde and I guess this "band" was able to take ICP's throne of being the worst act ever! hehehe


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 19, 2008)

I always thought that rap is like the delivery of the vocals and hip hop's the actual genre, akin to like what growling is to death metal.


----------



## elrrek (Jan 3, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Despite our individual tastes, I think everyone on sevenstring.org should be able to agree that ICP is possibly the worst thing to exist... ever...



Sorry, I have to disagree.

imho, Mercenary are worse than ICP, I just absolutely detest that band (Mercenary, that is).


----------

